# Looking for a game or a group in Green Bay, Wrightstown or Appleton, WI



## Mikuus (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi.  New to the area and looking for a D&D3E game.  I'm almost 40 years old, so an older group is preferred, although I'd be willing to run or teach younger or beginners.  I really enjoy Oriental Adventures/Rokugan and would love to join a group who are into either.


----------



## Seth (Jul 9, 2002)

Well I live in Marinette, its one hour north of Green Bay. We play every Saturday.


----------

